# This is the look you need to slay JBS STACY but many will cope.



## LocalDanger (Sep 17, 2021)

Many will cope because no one here looks like this. Some might cope but in reality they get mogged. Others cope with muh hunter eyes while jbs prefer high truest eyes of they are pretty looking and masculinity . But in reality this is ideal look. Which is contrary to what this forum thinks.

First.Good bone structure all around but not gay alien in the slightest it's death sentence. But one indicating good health with pretty feel not overly developed or in any way weird looking or unbalanced the type of bone structure you can't achieve through surgeryn. One that is underlying everything.

Nw0,youthfulness, pretty features,eyes pretty doesn't matter which shape or masculinity only that they are beautiful, very strong jawline only thing that should be very masculine and most importantly above all harmony and averageness. Something that this forum can't cope with. Because you can't change underlying structure of your face. You are either born with it or not.

No Salludon isn't a giga Chad, Opry isn't a giga Chad, oldcel rat Gandy isn't a giga Chad this is a giga Chad. Why because he can get jbs stacys which is whole point of looks and is beautiful to jb girls.


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 17, 2021)

Inb4 op is a fag.

No I'm not fag I'm gay 

But in reality I'm only telling you the truth you either accept it or live in delusion


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Sep 17, 2021)

i’m a jb slayer


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Sep 17, 2021)

Looks like he got a nigger cock up his ass in the last photo


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 17, 2021)

So true. You can't slay JBs without a cute upturned nose and dark eyebrows. Big roman nose is a death sentence for any JB or even 18-22 appeal.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 17, 2021)

i'm surprised no one made a meme about u and ur obsession with jbs


----------



## thecel (Sep 17, 2021)

New Ideal Eye Area

Deep-Set Prey Eyes with Hunter Eyebrows


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 17, 2021)

looks like white zayn malik
prettyboys are only ideal for a limited amount of time
in the long run maesthetic mogs hard like Gandy and O'Pry


----------



## gamma (Sep 17, 2021)

Gymmaxxing is the core principle of the red pill, because you cannot be an alpha fuckboy if you're a skinny guy with no muscle mass. You need to look like an alpha before you can act like an alpha.

The muscular ripped physique is what gives you the women because it makes you look much more masculine than most men.

But then, the alpha behaviour is what keeps the women around interested in seeing you again.

The problem with this forum's users is that they focus too much on the wrong aspects of their looks so that, 5 years later, they look still as effeminate and non threatening as before, and women are not more attracted to them, and then it only makes them more convinced of their defeatist black pill beliefs.

The only time a man can be called a true gymcel is when he has been lifting for years without getting any noticeable changes in his physique. In my case, I have been getting great results, even though I just started lifting 2 weeks ago, that is because, I know what I am doing and I am still making noob gains


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 17, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> looks like white zayn malik
> prettyboys are only ideal for a limited amount of time
> in the long run maesthetic mogs hard like Gandy and O'Pry


exactly. look at zayn malik now legit incel without his status


----------



## GreenHat500 (Sep 17, 2021)

This guy is a giga chad. Actually one of the best looking dudes I've ever seen. No homo ofc... Would much much rather look like that than Gandy, Opry or pretty much anyone else that is worshipped here...


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 17, 2021)

thecel said:


> New Ideal Eye Area
> 
> Deep-Set Prey Eyes with Hunter Eyebrows


Deep set>

Prey eyes>

Choose 1


----------



## GreenHat500 (Sep 17, 2021)

thecel said:


> New Ideal Eye Area
> 
> Deep-Set Prey Eyes with Hunter Eyebrows


This! The hunter-eye autism needs to end.


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 18, 2021)

GreenHat500 said:


> This! The hunter-eye autism needs to end.


hunter eyes are no autism. Nobody cares if some 14 year old jb finds prey eyes more attractive. Fact is that hunter eyes are more attractive to the majority of women




















Jfl if you think this eye area mogs the Hunter eye areas above in appeal for women over 16y




Not even close


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 18, 2021)

GreenHat500 said:


> This guy is a giga chad. Actually one of the best looking dudes I've ever seen. No homo ofc... Would much much rather look like that than Gandy, Opry or pretty much anyone else that is worshipped here...


The delusion. This boy would be invisible next to prime Gandy or o pry


----------



## Haven (Sep 18, 2021)

Mogs gandy tbh


----------



## Haven (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Inb4 op is a fag.
> 
> No I'm not fag I'm gay
> 
> But in reality I'm only telling you the truth you either accept it or live in delusion







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kekee (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## DesperadoRatado (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> hunter eyes are no autism. Nobody cares if some 14 year old jb finds prey eyes more attractive. Fact is that hunter eyes are more attractive to the majority of women
> View attachment 1322066
> 
> View attachment 1322067
> ...



yup, women would choose this⬇️ over the guy op posted, jfl if your eyes are not ridden in fat, squinty like chinks, hunter ordeathbrah


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

MikeMew'sBitch said:


> Looks like he got a nigger cock up his ass in the last photo


Ideal for jb appeal


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 18, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> yup, women would choose this⬇️ over the guy op posted, jfl if your eyes are not ridden in fat, squinty like chinks, hunter ordeathbrah
> 
> View attachment 1322115


Just use a subhuman with one good feature to prove a point theory


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> i'm surprised no one made a meme about u and ur obsession with jbs


Everyone here agrees and knows that I'm most based jbs user that's why


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> looks like white zayn malik
> prettyboys are only ideal for a limited amount of time
> in the long run maesthetic mogs hard like Gandy and O'Pry


That limited amount of time is all that matters


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Everyone here agrees and knows that I'm most based jbs user that's why


jbs are disgusting 404 sex appeal for the most part


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> exactly. look at zayn malik now legit incel without his status



Just use worst picture possible to prove something theorem


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> jbs are disgusting 404 sex appeal for the most part


Giga cope 15 year olds are most fertile out of any age group but 16 is extremely close


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

GreenHat500 said:


> This guy is a giga chad. Actually one of the best looking dudes I've ever seen. No homo ofc... Would much much rather look like that than Gandy, Opry or pretty much anyone else that is worshipped here...


His appeal to prime women is giga Chad while Opry is around Chad and Gandy chadlite to girls without daddy issues lol


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Giga cope 15 year olds are most fertile out of any age group but 16 is extremely close


arent you like 22 or something?


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> The delusion. This boy would be invisible next to prime Gandy or o pry


Be careful to not overdose on copium you think 15-17 would choose Gandy over this guy


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> arent you like 22 or something?


Yeah why and how do you know lol?


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Sep 18, 2021)

Nah you just need to look like her dad tbh


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> hunter eyes are no autism. Nobody cares if some 14 year old jb finds prey eyes more attractive. Fact is that hunter eyes are more attractive to the majority of women
> View attachment 1322066
> 
> View attachment 1322067
> ...


He mogs everyone there in age range 15-17 except Jorge but that's only because of coloring without it Jorge would be nothing compared to giga Chads like in op


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

wolfhaleywang said:


> Nah you just need to look like her dad tbh


Bald recessed oldcel maxing then


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 18, 2021)

mogged


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Be careful to not overdose on copium you think 15-17 would choose Gandy over this guy


You act like young O pry doesn’t look good. Would be close between them but I agree that the pretty boy mogs in appeal for girls below 18y.









LocalDanger said:


> He mogs everyone there in age range 15-17 except Jorge but that's only because of coloring without it Jorge would be nothing


That’s cope.
Jorge eyes mog hard even if they had the same color like the guy in op, the blue eyes of the guy below mog also hard, brad pitts eyes mog also hard




meeks, and Mahers mog as well.
The thing is what I don’t get is why you focus so on appealing to jbs when that’s the shortes time in your life. If you are 18+ jbs aren’t an option anymore and pretty boys like the one you posted will descend brutally.


LocalDanger said:


> compared to *giga Chads* like in op


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> mogged
> View attachment 1322142


Legit only preety boy terachad on planet so we agree.

Btw why did you ask about my age?


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> You act like young O pry doesn’t look good. Would be close between them but I agree that the pretty boy mogs in appeal for girls below 18y.
> View attachment 1322135
> View attachment 1322137
> 
> ...


Not true he will be able to slay JBS in early 20s if in Europe.

But who cares about second grade 18+ women anyways.

Bro you don't know how to rate Harmony and appeal you only know how to rate psl


You post Opry pic next to this guy to prove point but you only see psl which is only place Opry mogs besides modelling where alien look is ideal. For irl appeal and in terms of beauty and Harmony pic of guy on op mogs to death


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 18, 2021)

The original example doesn't have stereotypical prey eyes so I'm not sure what all this fuss is about.


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Not true he will be able to slay JBS in early 20s if in Europe.


No he won’t because 1. it’s illegal and 2. he will descend like all prettyboys.


LocalDanger said:


> But who cares about second grade 18+ women anyways.


Keep coping 18y hot girl fogs a 14/15y girl hard in sex appeal and it’s not even close 


LocalDanger said:


> Bro you don't know how to rate Harmony and appeal you only know how to rate psl


I know how to rate harmony but you don’t get that most women want men with dimorphic features as well 


LocalDanger said:


> You post Opry pic next to this guy to prove point but you only see psl which is only place Opry mogs besides modelling where alien look is ideal


o pry mogs him hard in appeal for 18y+ women


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> No he won’t because 1. it’s illegal and 2. he will descend like all prettyboys.
> 
> Keep coping 18y hot girl fogs a 14/15y girl hard in sex appeal and it’s not even close
> 
> ...


Illegal? Are you even from Eu it's legal in Germany,Balkans ect. Jfl 

Fogs in sex appeal don't make me laugh there are studies that how 15 and to some extent 16 is most fertile by far so why the hell would 18+ mog jfl @Reckless Turtle is here if you want brutal truth so you can't cope.

And most importantly explain why amnesia biggest Chad on here with countless lays says that jbs mog beyond brutally and that only lays worth something he had were below 18 jbs


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> The original example doesn't have stereotypical prey eyes so I'm not sure what all this fuss is about.


True it wasn't Main point anyways so idk why people focus on that it was about Harmon and youthfulness


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Illegal? Are you even from Eu it's legal in Germany,Balkans ect. Jfl
> 
> Fogs in sex appeal don't make me laugh there are studies that how 15 and to some extent 16 is most fertile by far so why the hell would 18+ mog jfl @Reckless Turtle is here if you want brutal truth so you can't cope.
> 
> And most importantly explain why amnesia biggest Chad on here with countless lays says that jbs mog beyond brutally and that only lays worth something he had were below 18 jbs







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1322194


Wow very funny posting DNR and gifs like 12 year old very mature bro jfl

You live in Germany and don't know about 14 year old being age of consent 

Also you escaped from Convo last time too when I brought up study's and Amnesia because you don't have counter argument untill I bring that up you are in discussion. But cope if you will I don't care


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Btw why did you ask about my age?


because I thought you were around that age or even 24-25 according to your obsession. 

As soon as you get around late twenty or thirty, you'll became invisible to teen girls anyway, which you are actually now already, because you're no chad. 

Most people here coping in the style of muh muh evil cucked society, agecucking whatsoever but do not realize the most fundamental true and that is that a young woman doesnt want some oldcel that reminds her of her father in 99% cases.


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> because I thought you were around that age or even 24-25 according to your obsession.
> 
> As soon as you get around late twenty or thirty, you'll became invisible to teen girls anyway, which you are actually now already, because you're no chad.
> 
> Most people here coping in the style of muh muh evil cucked society, agecucking whatsoever but do not realize the most fundamental true and that is that a young woman doesnt want some oldcel that reminds her of her father in 99% cases.


What age has to do with obessesion? Jbs mog anyways.

I'm not late twenty. Jfl if you think 22 year old reminders her of father. It's all because of cucked society.

I had girls jbs interested over insta giga interested and running away as soon as I say magical number simply because of conditioning


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Wow very funny posting DNR and gifs like 12 year old very mature bro jfl


I guess I’m more mature than you because I am attracted to women and not girls.


LocalDanger said:


> Also you escaped from Convo last time too when I brought up study's


Which study’s?


LocalDanger said:


> and Amnesia because you don't have counter argument untill I bring that up you are in discussion


I never heard amnesia say that every sex with a girl above 18 was worthless jfl.
what an utter bullshit


LocalDanger said:


> But cope if you will I don't care


you are the one coping because you will never get jbs anyways so what’s your point even?


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> I guess I’m more mature than you because I am attracted to women and not girls.
> 
> Which study’s?
> 
> ...


Mature lol I guess then when you are in 30s you will date 30 year olds because you are mature and then they will be prime  when cope is too strong and you use word mature when referring to which women are hottest.

I can link study's if you want Recless Turtle is even bigger expert.











Women reach Tanner stage 5 (sexual maturation) at 14/15

Plus they are indeniably more fertile than 18+ brutally more.


Most direct way of quantifying female fertility.









File:Non-Growing Follicles.png - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





The ovarian reserve (remaining eggs) is at its maximum at birth. By age ~15, when women's bodies are effectively optimized for their first pregnancy, they have 55% of their reserve remaining. By 20; 35%. By 30; 10%.

And women 18+ are ideal and hottest 

 with 35% of eggs remaining against 55% when cope it tooooo strong



germanlooks said:


> never heard amnesia say that every sex with a girl above 18 was worthless jfl.
> what an utter bullshit



Amensia said it himself that sex isn't worth it to him and only sex that was worth something and brutally mogged Is jbs sex he had. I also asked him what would he chooses high their becky 14/15 year old or Stacy 18+ he said 15 year old because youth and fertility mogs that brutally.


Also do you know what cope even means I'm one coping because I say jbs are hottest even tho I can't get them? It's opposite of cope you are coping because you are one denying they are hottest because you can't get them


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I had girls jbs interested over insta giga interested and running away as soon as I say magical number simply because of conditioning


this is not excluded with what I said. exactly the opposite


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> this is not excluded with what I said. exactly the opposite


You said 20+ remind of dad. And it's only because of cucked societal conditioning. Untill they know my age they are giga interested. Only once they hear magical number they immediately run away because it starts hysteria In them as I said due to conditioning


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

Also @thickdickdaddy27 brutal pills for you I posted beyond when talking to Germanlooks


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Mature lol I guess then when you are in 30s you will date 30 year olds because you are mature and then they will be prime  when cope is too strong and you use word mature when referring to which women are hottest.
> 
> I can link study's if you want Recless Turtle is even bigger expert.


Jfl this statics starts at 20y. I never said young women aren’t better I said too young aren’t better than 18-20y women.


LocalDanger said:


> Women reach Tanner stage 5 (sexual maturation) at 14/15
> 
> Plus they are indeniably more fertile than 18+ brutally more.
> 
> ...


who gives a fuck about fertility when it’s not about getting children but fucking for fun?


LocalDanger said:


> Amensia said it himself that sex isn't worth it to him and only sex that was worth something and brutally mogged Is jbs sex he had. I also asked him what would he chooses high their becky 14/15 year old or Stacy 18+ he said 15 year old because youth and fertility mogs that brutally.


No front but amnesia is aspie and not the best person to rely on.
18y Stacy fogs a 14y HTB into suicide


LocalDanger said:


> Also do you know what cope even means I'm one coping because I say jbs are hottest even tho I can't get them? It's opposite of cope you are coping because you are one denying they are hottest because you can't get them


I have a younger sister and I wasn’t attracted to her friends when they were 14y. After they turned 16y they started to look attractive to me.
Also I am not coping because age is mostly just a number. I pick the girl I find attractive and not the girl which is younger


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 18, 2021)

Masc Prettyboy > ogre and masculine

In 2022 and beyond 
Thank god I look more like the former.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Jfl this statics starts at 20y. I never said young women aren’t better I said too young aren’t better than 18-20y women.
> 
> who gives a fuck about fertility when it’s not about getting children but fucking for fun?
> 
> ...


nigga relies on statistics and calls us copers when it's our own biology as men (not BOYS) dictating what's most attractive to us. but go ahead post more studies


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 18, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Masc Prettyboy > ogre and masculine
> 
> In 2022 and beyond
> Thank god I look more like the former.


Water. And ogre + masculine was never desired in the last years


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Water. And ogre + masculine was never desired in the last years


Especially for white or Asian women below 25


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Jfl this statics starts at 20y. I never said young women aren’t better I said too young aren’t better than 18-20y women.
> 
> who gives a fuck about fertility when it’s not about getting children but fucking for fun?
> 
> ...


Wut statistic shows That most tragetred group are 14/15 I wonder why hmmmm probably not due to fact they are hottest.

Plus wtf is that logic who cares about fertility. Do your know that whole point of attraction towards young women is reproduction and fertility. It's the whole reason why women brutally lose any attractiveness past 25+ and why 50+ are literally Invisible to healthy man. It's all about fertility and nature signaling you to go for most fertile young girls possible. How you don't know that? And most fertile sexually mature girls are 15 sometimes 14. 






You probably didn't feel attraction because either you are weird abnormal but most likely due to conditioning and suppressing your true feelings. Suppressing is real beyond legit btw.






As for Amnesia jfl what autism has to do with it? He is high t based Chad slayer but the reason why other slayers aren't aware like him about JB pill is because they are not balckpilled and are conditioned. While Amnesia is based and questions everything and is awere of conditioning


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Especially for white or Asian women below 25


You look like photoshoped fakecel


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> You look like photoshoped fakecel


Cope


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Cope


Still wanting for real candid and video and not photoshoped pic


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Still wanting for real candid and video and not photoshoped pic


Cope harder


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Wut statistic shows That most tragetred group are 14/15 I wonder why hmmmm probably not due to fact they are hottest.


Maybe also because many sexual assaulters are pedophile, younger girls can defense themselves not as good and younger girls get aussaulted by family members like uncles etc.


LocalDanger said:


> Plus wtf is that logic who cares about fertility. Do your know that whole point of attraction towards young women is reproduction and fertility. It's the whole reason why women brutally lose any attractiveness past 25+ and why 50+ are literally Invisible to healthy man. It's all about fertility and nature signaling you to go for most fertile young girls possible. How you don't know that? And most fertile sexually mature girls are 15 sometimes 14.


as I said I don’t give a damn shit about age or some random biological facts. The only thing which matters if I finde the girl attractive. And if the girl I find attractive is 21y I don’t say no just because she isn’t a jb.
Caging at your autism rn.


LocalDanger said:


> You probably didn't feel attraction because either you are weird abnormal but most likely due to conditioning and suppressing your true feelings. Suppressing is real beyond legit btw.


No I didn’t feel attracted to them because they didn’t look as good as slightly older girls

In the end keep coping with your 14y old girls 




while I go for 20y old Stacy


----------



## PikachuCandy (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Inb4 op is a fag.
> 
> No I'm not fag I'm gay
> 
> But in reality I'm only telling you the truth you either accept it or live in delusion


I love it how blackpilled you are


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Cope harder


Bro everyone here knows you are fakecel.

Pm me video in motion in natural lightning and I will make a thread publicly saying you are Chad and we were all coping and wrong about you. But you won't do that because you are one big fakecel no one trusts jfl


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Maybe also because many sexual assaulters are pedophile, younger girls can defense themselves not as good and younger girls get aussaulted by family members like uncles etc.
> 
> as I said I don’t give a damn shit about age or some random biological facts. The only thing which matters if I finde the girl attractive. And if the girl I find attractive is 21y I don’t say no just because she isn’t a jb.
> Caging at your autism rn.
> ...


Amnesia isn't pedo jfl. That's cope he is based high t slayer who does find 20+ women attractive but knows they are brutally lower tier when comapred to jbs.

And you say you find 20 year old women more attractive? So ? There are dudes that find grandpas more attractive. It just proves you are abnormal and weird. Not finding most fertile women most attractive. But you are probably as I said just suppressing it more likely. Fertility = what man find attractive it's one of most fundamental laws of nature.

Cageing at your autism posting JB looking 20 year old while posting deformed JB. While this is what actual JB Stacy looks like


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 18, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Cageing at your autism posting JB looking 20 year old while posting deformed JB. While this is what actual JB Stacy looks like


Gigacope.
Most 14y old girls look nothing like that because they wear braces, have no style, have no tits, etc.


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Gigacope.
> Most 14y old girls look nothing like that because they wear braces, have no style, have no tits, etc.


Now I finally get it jfl. You are surrounded by subhuman jbs because you don't go out much or something idk.

Yeah a lot of them are subhuman so?Point is when JB is Stacy she fogs any other Stacy older Stacy of any age because her face is at peak and she is most fertile plus face had less time to be deformed by gravity and environment. So they often have zero imperfections plus untouchable youthful glow.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 24, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Wow very funny posting DNR and gifs like 12 year old very mature bro jfl
> 
> You live in Germany and don't know about 14 year old being age of consent
> 
> Also you escaped from Convo last time too when I brought up study's and Amnesia because you don't have counter argument untill I bring that up you are in discussion. But cope if you will I don't care


Age of consent is 14. However.. ONLY if you are under 18 yourself. 18+ with a girl that is under 18 is, in fact, illegal. Like it should be. Whoever thinks that 14-16 GIRLS are the hottest is 1) in that age range as well or 2) weird and should be watched. Period.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 24, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Amnesia isn't pedo jfl. That's cope he is based high t slayer who does find 20+ women attractive but knows they are brutally lower tier when comapred to jbs.
> 
> And you say you find 20 year old women more attractive? So ? There are dudes that find grandpas more attractive. It just proves you are abnormal and weird. Not finding most fertile women most attractive. But you are probably as I said just suppressing it more likely. Fertility = what man find attractive it's one of most fundamental laws of nature.
> 
> Cageing at your autism posting JB looking 20 year old while posting deformed JB. While this is what actual JB Stacy looks like


Nothing about her is attractive for MEN. She looks like a pretty girl, like a little sister that I would want to protect but that's about it. If you are 22 like me and find THAT hot then something is just wrong with you.


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 24, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> Age of consent is 14. However.. ONLY if you are under 18 yourself. 18+ with a girl that is under 18 is, in fact, illegal. Like it should be. Whoever thinks that 14-16 GIRLS are the hottest is 1) in that age range as well or 2) weird and should be watched. Period.


Giga cope.

First of all no it's not how it works in Eu in a lot of countries it's full on conscent at 14 and sometimes 16 almost never 18.Keep coping Americancel cuck.

Second of all did your little iq brain even read the thread. Muh they are children and there is nothing hot about them 

While i posted literal studies and biological facts showing they are most fertile of any age group. They literally have 30% more eggs do therefore are 30% more fertile than women in 20s. Imagine saying after these undeniable facts that isn't a prime for female then


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 24, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Giga cope.
> 
> First of all no it's not how it works in Eu in a lot of countries it's full on conscent at 14 and sometimes 16 almost never 18.Keep coping Americancel cuck.
> 
> ...


I'm german lmao. Age of consent is 14 but an adult (18 or older) is forbidden to exploit a person under the age of 18 and especially under the age of 16. If the person under the age of 16 can not be trusted with their own judgement yet (so basically everyone in that age group) then it could be labeled as rape if the younger person says it was or the parents of the younger partner.

So technically you can, but you shouldn't do it because it is 1) frowned upon and has social consequences (you WILL be seen as weird and as a pedophile) and 2) you are at the mercy of the younger partner. The younger person can just say "he talked me into it" and.. congrats: you are now officially a rapist and pedophile by law.




And also factual is that women develop wider hips, bigger boobs and more defined faces later on. "Prime fertility" doesn't correlate with peak attractiveness.


Also it's not even true what you are saying.









At What Age Are Women Most Fertile? - Lubbock, TX


Dr. Janelle Dorsett discusses the age at which women are most fertile so they can make decisions about family planning.




www.lubbockinfertility.com






"Eggs in reserve" has nothing to do with fertility in the moment. It only speaks about the window of time a woman has left to be fertilized. 

You just pull some shit out of your arse, pull studies out of context and fit them into your sick narrative.


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 24, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> I'm german lmao. Age of consent is 14 but an adult (18 or older) is forbidden to exploit a person under the age of 18 and especially under the age of 16. If the person under the age of 16 can not be trusted with their own judgement yet (so basically everyone in that age group) then it could be labeled as rape if the younger person says it was or the parents of the younger partner.
> 
> So technically you can, but you shouldn't do it because it is 1) frowned upon and has social consequences (you WILL be seen as weird and as a pedophile) and 2) you are at the mercy of the younger partner. The younger person can just say "he talked me into it" and.. congrats: you are now officially a rapist and pedophile by law.
> 
> ...


You understand it isn't study right? 

While what I posted is actual biological facts about fertility that's undeniable.

And no it's full on conscent in most countries in Eu. And jfl in courts in Germany side that tries to play rape card when 14 can conscent pretty much always loses. So keep coping here in Balkans and countless other countries in Eu you can date 15/16 prime girls.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 24, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> You understand it isn't study right?
> 
> While what I posted is actual biological facts about fertility that's undeniable.
> 
> And no it's full on conscent in most countries in Eu. And jfl in courts in Germany side that tries to play rape card when 14 can conscent pretty much always loses. So keep coping here in Balkans and countless other countries in Eu you can date 15/16 prime girls.


The only thing you posted is a biological fact that you don't understand and then tried to fit it in your narrative via mental gymnastics. Again.. "remaining eggs" doesn't have anything to do with fertility just like less gas in a car doesn't make it slower. It just shortens the window of time. It is a fact that women are at their most fertile when they are I their late teens to their end 20s. The only thing you found out is that women have the most eggs left when they just reach sexual maturation. Congrats. Water is wet.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 24, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> It is a fact that women are at their most fertile when they are I their late teens to their end 20s. The only thing you found out is that women have the most eggs left when they just reach sexual maturation. Congrats. Water is wet.


I was summoned here to argue with you. Women reach peak fertility at around 15-16 and then fertility declines from there on out. So if by "late teens" you mean around the age of 16, yeah.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 24, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> I was summoned here to argue with you. Women reach peak fertility at around 15-16 and then fertility declines from there on out. So if by "late teens" you mean around the age of 16, yeah.


Nice. Still wrong. They reach it around 7 years after reaching sexual maturation. As the average is 12-14 they reach peak fertility during the age range 19-21. Then it stays there for around a decade and then starts to decline. You're arguing simple biology here. You could just as well claim the earth is flat. It's pointless to argue.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 24, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> Nice. Still wrong. They reach it around 7 years after reaching sexual maturation. As the average is 12-14 they reach peak fertility during the age range 19-21. Then it stays there for around a decade and then starts to decline. You're arguing simple biology here. You could just as well claim the earth is flat. It's pointless to argue.


Source?


----------



## pizza (Sep 24, 2021)

inb4 mog


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 25, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Source?








Having a Baby After Age 35: How Aging Affects Fertility and Pregnancy


If you want to have a baby in your late 30s or 40s, learn how aging can affect plans for pregnancy.




www.acog.org













Your Chances of Getting Pregnant at Every Age


If your period is the only time you pay attention to what goes on below your belt, you're not alone. For most women, trying to conceive is a crash course in Reproduction 101.




www.parents.com










Age and female fertility - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





And so on. It's literally everywhere.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 25, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> Having a Baby After Age 35: How Aging Affects Fertility and Pregnancy
> 
> 
> If you want to have a baby in your late 30s or 40s, learn how aging can affect plans for pregnancy.
> ...


I was asking for the actual studies, not articles. But I'll save you time since I've already read some of them. Most modern studies cannot practically examine fertility among teens prior to the age of 18.

The Wikipedia article you linked is the source of the graph already linked here:





Fetal trisomy risks are already increasing at the earliest legal maternal age (18):





UpToDate







www.uptodate.com


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Sep 25, 2021)

gamma said:


> Gymmaxxing is the core principle of the red pill, because you cannot be an alpha fuckboy if you're a skinny guy with no muscle mass. You need to look like an alpha before you can act like an alpha.
> 
> The muscular ripped physique is what gives you the women because it makes you look much more masculine than most men.
> 
> ...


Coping levels on this forum is insane and average iq is 80 tbh. Dont except them to understand this already basic as fuck shit.


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Sep 25, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> hunter eyes are no autism. Nobody cares if some 14 year old jb finds prey eyes more attractive. Fact is that hunter eyes are more attractive to the majority of women
> View attachment 1322066
> 
> View attachment 1322067
> ...


Jbs loving prey eyes is a cope itself unless you are trying to fuck middle school girls jfl


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 25, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Jfl this statics starts at 20y. I never said young women aren’t better I said too young aren’t better than 18-20y women.
> 
> who gives a fuck about fertility when it’s not about getting children but fucking for fun?
> 
> ...


For fucking, it's clearly women above 16 that are best. 14 year olds will always be less sexy


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 25, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> For fucking, it's clearly women above 16 that are best. 14 year olds will always be less sexy


16 mogging 14 hmmm ok ? Who argues otherwise here point is that 15 is another age besides 16 that's peak not 14. Young Jb teens are prime 15/16 everything else pure copeium


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Sep 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> 16 mogging 14 hmmm ok ? Who argues otherwise here point is that 15 is another age besides 16 that's peak not 14. Young Jb teens are prime 15/16 everything else pure copeium


I bet your dick is smaller than 6 inch


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 25, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> I bet your dick is smaller than 6 inch


While I and reckless turtle provided undeniable facts jfl


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Sep 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> While I and reckless turtle provided undeniable facts jfl


Is your dick smaller than 6 inch or not


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 25, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Is your dick smaller than 6 inch or not


No it's 7.5 not like you would believe or should care jfl 

Read biological fact if you want to argue your points it's obvious you have no arguments


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Sep 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> No it's 7.5 not like you would believe or should care jfl
> 
> Read biological fact if you want to argue your points it's obvious you have no arguments


Muhh arguements


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 25, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> Having a Baby After Age 35: How Aging Affects Fertility and Pregnancy
> 
> 
> If you want to have a baby in your late 30s or 40s, learn how aging can affect plans for pregnancy.
> ...


It's always the same with fags like you.

You come here talking how we are pedos.

Then someone who isn't society cuck like you @Reckless Turtle comes in and provides facts low IQ cuck like you can't deal with. And you run and continue to spread your cuck philosophy like nothing happened like you didn't see facts you couldn't deal with. Muh liking prime Jbs who are peak fertility is pedooo I'm good societys drone look mom.

I would be first to admit I'm a weird if it was supported by science but thankfully there are people like @Reckless Turtle who show we are just normal males. And not scared little low iq abused dogs like you who deny and supress your sexuality and desire like obedient little abused dog you are.


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 25, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Muhh arguements


Imagine having iq so low to unironically say this


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> It's always the same with fags like you.
> 
> You come here talking how we are pedos.
> 
> ...


You guys just showed your lack of understanding of studies and science. Nothing else needs to be said. Coming at me with ad hominem attacks is pointless btw and makes this "discussion" obsolete. Science says peak fertility is from late teens to late twenties. Just look up "when is peak fertility for women". That's it. Deny it all you want. You're still wrong. End of discussion my choleric friend.


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 25, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> You guys just showed your lack of understanding of studies and science. Nothing else needs to be said. Coming at me with ad hominem attacks is pointless btw and makes this "discussion" obsolete. Science says peak fertility is from late teens to late twenties. Just look up "when is peak fertility for women". That's it. Deny it all you want. You're still wrong. End of discussion my choleric friend.


Bruhhh you are just escaping at this point be honest you didn't reply to @Reckless Turtle because you saw he has counter arguments to what you said and looked much deeper than your surface level knowledge on this. And called you out on your wrong interpretation.

Yeah I didn't need to insult sure it's immature. But why do I even matter? It's about you and @Reckless Turtle He came to debate you because he is much more knowledge then me and was very interested to see if you have something to say he doesn't know. He is definitely a type of person willing to listen to actual data. He is one of rare users who understands grpahs and studies here and trusts them. And you didn't reply to him why? And you replied to me? You just pretend his answer to you doesn't exist? If you are so sure in your arguments why don't you prove us wrong. If you do i will be first to stop ever again mentioning Jbs and will make a thread saying I was wrong for saying 15/16 year old teens are objectively hottest to healthy man and not just to me, and that I am a pedo for preferring them over any other age group. So we are all willing to listen to anything you have to say if it's actually supported by real data. Which @Reckless Turtle knowns to read much better than me or anyone else here.


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 25, 2021)

I think your main issue is that you search up articles that aren't real data which is surface level knowledge which rckelss turtle pointed out


Niki9911 said:


> You guys just showed your lack of understanding of studies and science. Nothing else needs to be said. Coming at me with ad hominem attacks is pointless btw and makes this "discussion" obsolete. Science says peak fertility is from late teens to late twenties. Just look up "when is peak fertility for women". That's it. Deny it all you want. You're still wrong. End of discussion my choleric friend.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Bruhhh you are just escaping at this point be honest you didn't reply to @Reckless Turtle because you saw he has counter arguments to what you said and looked much deeper than your surface level knowledge on this. And called you out on your wrong interpretation.
> 
> Yeah I didn't need to insult sure it's immature. But why do I even matter? It's about you and @Reckless Turtle He came to debate you because he is much more knowledge then me and was very interested to see if you have something to say he doesn't know. He is definitely a type of person willing to listen to actual data. He is one of rare users who understands grpahs and studies here and trusts them. And you didn't reply to him why? And you replied to me? You just pretend his answer to you doesn't exist? If you are so sure in your arguments why don't you prove us wrong. If you do i will be first to stop ever again mentioning Jbs and will make a thread saying I was wrong for saying 15/16 year old teens are objectively hottest to healthy man and not just to me, and that I am a pedo for preferring them over any other age group. So we are all willing to listen to anything you have to say if it's actually supported by real data. Which @Reckless Turtle knowns to read much better than me or anyone else here.


If the overwhelming conclusion is the same in EVERY article there is, then it is simple. There is the SCIENTIFIC CONSENSUS which is, that peak female fertility is from late teens to late twenties because peak fertility sets in AFTER 7 years of reaching sexual maturation.. then there is HIS interpretation of a graph that says that women lose eggs (duh) which has nothing to do with fertility in itself but only with the window of opportunity to get pregnant. His escape is "you can't make studies on girls under 18" and that was it. How can I even respond to something like that? I can't. And that's why I didn't. The one thing I could have rebutted was a thing I already said and his other argument is basically like saying "you can't DISPROVE God so therefore he exists". 

So yeah. The scientific consensus says one thing. And there are you guys with your interpretation.

I know that articles aren't always the best sources (I study Journalism myself) but if everyone says the same thing, especially on science websites, then I do argue that there is some validity to it.

I also never said you are a pedo. I just said it's weird. If I show 100 MEN (Age 20+) a picture of an attractive 20 year old and a picture of an attractive 14 year old in an anonymous study where you can't be judged.. I guarantee you that the majority would pick the 20 year old.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I think your main issue is that you search up articles that aren't real data which is surface level knowledge which rckelss turtle pointed out











Public Perception of Female Fertility: Initial Fertility, Peak Fertility, and Age-Related Infertility Among U.S. Adults - PubMed


Perceptions of fertility are thought to impact reproductive behaviors, yet little is known about how lay people conceptualize the female fertility timeline. In this research, public perception of the female fertility timeline was assessed via a national survey of U.S. adults (N = 990) ranging in...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





But there is a study for example. Even there they are comparing ONSET of fertility (13) and PEAK fertility (22). IF the issue of determining peak fertility for women would be that you can't make studies on under 18 year olds and peak fertility is indeed at 14, then the age of peak fertility in this study would have been found as being 18 years of age since that would be the age closest to 14. But no.. it was 22.


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 25, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> Public Perception of Female Fertility: Initial Fertility, Peak Fertility, and Age-Related Infertility Among U.S. Adults - PubMed
> 
> 
> Perceptions of fertility are thought to impact reproductive behaviors, yet little is known about how lay people conceptualize the female fertility timeline. In this research, public perception of the female fertility timeline was assessed via a national survey of U.S. adults (N = 990) ranging in...
> ...


@Reckless Turtle opinions on this ? Any arguments you have here this is over my head at this level tbh


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 25, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> Public Perception of Female Fertility: Initial Fertility, Peak Fertility, and Age-Related Infertility Among U.S. Adults - PubMed
> 
> 
> Perceptions of fertility are thought to impact reproductive behaviors, yet little is known about how lay people conceptualize the female fertility timeline. In this research, public perception of the female fertility timeline was assessed via a national survey of U.S. adults (N = 990) ranging in...
> ...


Did you even read the abstract? That study was surveying the public perception of female fertility, not actual fertility, which, by the way, was incorrect.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 25, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Did you even read the abstract? That study was surveying the public perception of female fertility, not actual fertility, which, by the way, was incorrect.


True. My bad. I come from work right now and I'm a little bit exhausted.









Age and Fertility: A Study on Patient Awareness


Fertility declines as women age. Advancing maternal age increases pregnancy risks such as diabetes or hypertension. Studies suggest women are not aware of the risks of aging on fertility and pregnancy. The study objective was to assess women's knowledge ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Here it says female fertility begins to decline at 35.







Fertility peaks around age 30 for both males and females, Boston University study finds | Chobanian & Avedisian School of Medicine







www.bumc.bu.edu





Same thing here. Peak fertility at around 30. If
14 were to be the answer then 18 would have been found as the age of peak fertility.









Study Shows Fertility Decline Begins in Late 20s


Scientific American is the essential guide to the most awe-inspiring advances in science and technology, explaining how they change our understanding of the world and shape our lives.




www.scientificamerican.com





Same thing. 



Also like I said it was found that peak fertility is beginning after 7 years of reaching sexual maturation and not immediately after reaching it.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 25, 2021)

But dude I can maybe agree with 16. It's often legal to have sex at 16. It's the number "14" I have a problem with. 14 is still a child. 16 year old girls, even tho looking too young in the face imo, often still have an very developed body so I can see that.

But 14? Nah man


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 25, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> But dude I can maybe agree with 16. It's often legal to have sex at 16. It's the number "14" I have a problem with. 14 is still a child. 16 year old girls, even tho looking too young in the face imo, often still have an very developed body so I can see that.
> 
> But 14? Nah man


Jfl we are arguing 15/16 not 14. Are you loskr alt you sound just like him. He also started mentioning same things as you when his arguments got shakey


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 25, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> True. My bad. I come from work right now and I'm a little bit exhausted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first link is another survey that asked women how they felt about their fertility...

Consult back to my post about the ovarian reserve and trisomy mutations with maternal age. The proof is in the pudding regardless of whether modern reports want to recognize it.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 25, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> That first link is another survey that asked women how they felt about their fertility...
> 
> Consult back to my post about the ovarian reserve and trisomy mutations with maternal age. The proof is in the pudding regardless of whether modern reports want to recognize it.


So the first link. And disregarding the rest. Okay..


Trisomy mutations (where the risks btw only significantly start to rise at age 30+, in the 20s it's only at about 2-3%) and ovarian reserve have nothing to do with peak fertility (or it's negligible and not significant until a certain age) which is determined to be at peak until the late twenties. Which is a fact. You are arguing against a strawman here. Technically if a girl is 12-16 she is at her peak but at 24 she is also at her peak. I would argue that a woman is the most fertile in her early 20s since teenage girls often still have irregular periods. Peak fertility only starts to decline after the late 20s significantly. The teenage years are just "part of the peak", if even that, but not THE peak.

And it's also not a good indicator for attractiveness. You don't find a 15 year old boy the most attractive as a woman, just because his sperm is the most healthiest at that age. You also shouldn't find a little 15 girl the most attractive just because she is at "peak fertility" (which again is only a part of the peak years). She is in most cases physically not fully matured at that age, looks like a kid in the face without makeup and is mentally also a fucking kid. It's just weird.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Jfl we are arguing 15/16 not 14. Are you loskr alt you sound just like him. He also started mentioning same things as you when his arguments got shakey


I don't know who that is


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 26, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> So the first link. And disregarding the rest. Okay..


None of them were actual studies.


Niki9911 said:


> Trisomy mutations (where the risks btw only significantly start to rise at age 30+, in the 20s it's only at about 2-3%)


Did you not read the link I gave you? We're talking about peak here, and the lowest chance of mutations was at age 18 (the lowest legal age).


Niki9911 said:


> since teenage girls often still have irregular periods


Teenagers _prior to sexual maturation._


Niki9911 said:


> You don't find a 15 year old boy the most attractive as a woman, just because his sperm is the most healthiest at that age.


No, because men sexually mature at around the age of 19.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 26, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> None of them were actual studies.
> 
> Did you not read the link I gave you? We're talking about peak here, and the lowest chance of mutations was at age 18 (the lowest legal age).
> 
> ...


These are articles based on studies and just quote the scientific consensus.


And again, peak fertility starts to significantly go down in the 30s and stay at peak until the late 20s. That's it. Case closed.

Men reach stage 5 after they turned 18. But the point still stands. Even 18-19 year old males are by far not the most attractive age group, just because they have the healthiest sperm at that age while being sexually mature. The same applies for girls.

Sexual maturation for girls is reached around 16 year old. And like I said I can see the attraction there, since they look fully developed. However mentally they aren't and in the face they still look very very young. 

My original argument is that women are not at peak fertility ONLY at 15-16 (again it stays there until the late 20s. No significant change until then.) and I have a problem with looking at that and then turning around and saying that you are only interested in 15/16 year old girls that are mentally not even close to being developed just because they have a few more eggs which doesn't result in a significant difference in fertility. It's just a dumb excuse.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 26, 2021)

Like look at Barbara Palvin at 16 (first two pics) and then in her 20s. Who tf finds that little girl more attractive than the grown woman? Girls physically still become better looking when they get into their 20s. Even after they reached sexual maturation. It's the same with Madison Beer etc..

It's just a weird excuse.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 26, 2021)

Another example. Selena Gomez. How is a 16 year old in her "prime" lmao. Most women just look better in their 20s when they actually have become women. This only doesn't apply when she is smoking heavily or gets fat. But normally a woman just looks way more attractive later on. At 16 most girls are just sticks still.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 26, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> Even 18-19 year old males are by far not the most attractive age group, just because they have the healthiest sperm at that age while being sexually mature.


That's debatable but muscularity is a factor in male sex appeal, which takes time to develop even after sexual maturation. We're comparing apples to oranges here because male mate selection is highly dependent on fertility and nulliparity.


Niki9911 said:


> However mentally they aren't and in the face they still look very very young.
> 
> My original argument is that women are not at peak fertility ONLY at 15-16 (again it stays there until the late 20s. No significant change until then.) and I have a problem with looking at that and then turning around and saying that you are only interested in 15/16 year old girls that are mentally not even close to being developed just because they have a few more eggs which doesn't result in a significant difference in fertility. It's just a dumb excuse.


Females reach peak brain mass in tandem with sexual maturation (15-16):






> Another example. Selena Gomez. How is a 16 year old in her "prime" lmao. Most women just look better in their 20s when they actually have become women. This only doesn't apply when she is smoking heavily or gets fat. But normally a woman just looks way more attractive later on. At 16 most girls are just sticks still.


Remove all makeup and frauding and the answer is obvious. There were already multiple graphs linked in this thread indicating the ages men most prefer (and even the age range when rape is at its highest).


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 26, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> That's debatable but muscularity is a factor in male sex appeal, which takes time to develop even after sexual maturation. We're comparing apples to oranges here because male mate selection is highly dependent on fertility and nulliparity.
> 
> Females reach peak brain mass in tandem with sexual maturation (15-16):
> 
> ...


Makes no sense. All women I posted had makeup and were frauding. No matter the age. And just look at their bodies wtf. It's there in plain sight. All these famous women looked much better later on, much more developed and not like sticks anymore.



Brain mass is not an indicator of intelligence without context. It is a known fact that the brain still develops far into the 20s even tho peak brain mass is reached much earlier.

You're reaching now dude.









People don't become 'adults' until their 30s, say scientists


Experts say people aged 18 are still going through changes in the brain that can affect behaviour.



www.bbc.com













Why is 18 the age of adulthood if the brain can take 30 years to mature?


Research suggests that most human brains take about 25 years to develop, though these rates can vary between men and women.




bigthink.com






Also that younger girls are often targeted for rape has a lot of reasons. They are still physically weaker and they won't speak out as much as the personality isn't that strong and set yet (tying into the the mental development aspect again), they don't know their rights yet, fear of stigma, fear of not being believed, they know the person in over 90% of cases which makes it even harder, they dress often more revealing since they are still naive about the world around them etc.. and not because they are the most attractive.

Also it's not even true. The age group that suffers the most from sexual assault, and by a large amount, is from 18-34. 12-17 year olds make up "only" 15%.


And where do people say in a study/survey that 15/16 year olds are more attractive than women in their early 20s? I want a source for that. And not something where you can pull your own interpretations out of it.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 26, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> Makes no sense. All women I posted had makeup and were frauding. No matter the age. And just look at their bodies wtf. It's there in plain sight. All these famous women looked much better later on, much more developed and not like sticks anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go back to page 1. You're glossing over information that has already been posted here. New experiences and senescence continue to alter the brain after sexual maturation.


----------



## Niki9911 (Sep 26, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Go back to page 1. You're glossing over information that has already been posted here. New experiences and senescence continue to alter the brain after sexual maturation.


Just give me the study already and don't gloss over everything else. I don't have the time to search in this thread for some graph.


----------



## LocalDanger (Sep 26, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> Just give me the study already and don't gloss over everything else. I don't have the time to search in this thread for some graph.


Very interesting discussion tbh.

Wasn't it a graph he posted a few posts before ?

You are only person normally discussing with @Reckless Turtle here thankfully. Most scream you are retarded weirdo without any arguments like you


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 14, 2021)

Niki9911 said:


> Like look at Barbara Palvin at 16 (first two pics) and then in her 20s. Who tf finds that little girl more attractive than the grown woman? Girls physically still become better looking when they get into their 20s. Even after they reached sexual maturation. It's the same with Madison Beer etc..
> 
> It's just a weird excuse.


----------

